
Threading in C# - Free E-book - vaibhavb
http://www.albahari.com/threading/
======
profquail
I've actually read through that site a bit before, and it's a great
introduction to the different multithreading constructs in .NET (even if
you're not using C#).

------
felideon
Pretty neat website. The book _More Effective C#_ also has a great chapter on
multithreading in C#.

